# Best Silicon Oasis Apartment Buildings



## ElmosSchelmo (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Can you share what you feel are the best apartment buildings in Silicon Oasis? I've checked out a one bedroom apartment in Sapphire Residence and absolutely loved it! Unfortunately, it was rented to someone else. Are there any other buildings that are just as nice or nicer 
than Sapphire Residence? I am looking for a one bedroom apartment for around 55k to 60k. Thanks!


----------



## hollymolly111 (Aug 17, 2015)

Silicon arch and la vista aren't too shabby.


----------

